
WordPress Agrees to Add In-App Purchases After Apple Cut Off Updates - tinodotim
I&#x27;m surprised that this was worth only an (somewhat hidden) update on the The Verge article (which can&#x27;t be resubmitted) and didn&#x27;t pick up any additional reporting, articles or notable tweets:<p>&gt; Mullenweg tells The Verge he’s not going to fight it anymore, though — he will add brand-new in-app purchases for WordPress.com’s paid tiers, which include domain names, within 30 days. Apple has agreed to allow Automattic to update the app while it waits. (The last update was issued yesterday.)<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;8&#x2F;21&#x2F;21396316&#x2F;apple-wordpress-in-app-purchase-tax-update-store<p>Previous HN discussion:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24238229
======
Dahoon
If this forced use of a payment system was done by a Chinese or Russian
business they would be banned from the US and sanctions put on customers.

